
Long-Term Clean Energy Optimism, Short-Term Caution - jseliger
https://about.bnef.com/blog/long-term-clean-energy-optimism-short-term-caution/
======
ghouse
"We tend to overestimate the effect of a technology in the short run and
underestimate the effect in the long run." \- Roy Amara

